# Stripped Tenrec



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone on here have a striped Tenrec?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Stripped??


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Stripped??


lol oh well.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Do you mean the Streaked Tenrec _Hemicentetes semispinosus? _If so there are a few breeders in the UK, but they have a specialist diet of mainly earthworms, so for most it can be difficult to keep them successfully.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Matt Lusty said:


> Do you mean the Streaked Tenrec _Hemicentetes semispinosus? _If so there are a few breeders in the UK, but they have a specialist diet of mainly earthworms, so for most it can be difficult to keep them successfully.


Yeah that's what I mean. How much do they usually cost?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

E80 said:


> Yeah that's what I mean. How much do they usually cost?


If I remember correctly, they are £750 per pair, and they only have a life expectancy of 18 moths. So if you can't get them to breed then it's a loss.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> If I remember correctly, they are £750 per pair, and they only have a life expectancy of 18 moths. So if you can't get them to breed then it's a loss.


Oh right, I thought they lived for 6 years.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

On the subject of these.... are there also common tenrecs and greater hedgehog tenrecs kept privatly in the UK? i know in zoos there are but privatly?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> On the subject of these.... are there also common tenrecs and greater hedgehog tenrecs kept privatly in the UK? i know in zoos there are but privatly?


Im not sure about the greater ones but common tenrecs are kept in the uk and quite easy to buy


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

stubeanz said:


> On the subject of these.... are there also common tenrecs and greater hedgehog tenrecs kept privatly in the UK? i know in zoos there are but privatly?


I keep a female lesser hedgehog Tenrec.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

By common tenrec i mean (Tenrec ecaudatus) not the lesser hedgehog tenrec (Echinops telfairi). I my self have a few of the lessers.

Colchester Zoo keeps common tenrecs but they seem to have a skin problem???


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

They cost around £750 each , live for approx 2 1/2, 3 years. There are some on Preloved


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I know the streaked tenrec will go for £300/£350 each in private hands.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

stubeanz said:


> On the subject of these.... are there also common tenrecs and greater hedgehog tenrecs kept privatly in the UK? i know in zoos there are but privatly?


Simonsrodents have Giant Common Tenrec (Tenrec ecaudatus) listed on there list but you would need a petshop to order them in for you.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

I know about these recent ones listed and am pretty sure these are the first common tenrecs in private hands in the uk at the moment. good luck to who ever buys them!


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

There have been quite a few tenrecs of different species offered at mainland shows, usually by eastern Europeans. I always wonder how many survive to breed.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes from what I can tell alot if the more unusual tenrecs at those shows have some dubious origins! I would prefer to see the parents of said animals


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

lesser tenrecs have been kept in the uk for years.


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

hmmmm, aren't there 2 species of streaked tenrec? i remember reading that somewhere...


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

SwampK said:


> hmmmm, aren't there 2 species of streaked tenrec? i remember reading that somewhere...


Highland streaked tenrec (Hemicentetes nigriceps)
Lowland streaked tenrec (Hemicentetes semispinosus)


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

animalstory said:


> lesser tenrecs have been kept in the uk for years.


 
since the 1960's in fact :2thumb:


----------

